# My Tinsel Diagnosed With Lymphoma



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers as you go through this with Tinsel. I'm happy that her bark came back and the swelling went down. Hugs from Gunner and me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tinsel*

Tinsel is a BEAUTIFUL NAME and she will be in my prayers for sure!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear the diagnosis on Tinsel. I'm glad she is doing well with the Chemo treatments. You and Tinsel will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Tinsel's diagnosis. 

The induction phase of chemo is the most difficult phase. Depending on the protocol used some drugs have a greater risk for nausea. If your vet gives you anti-nausea meds, use them. It makes all the difference in how good or bad your dog will feel. 

Better to prevent the nausea than try to treat it after. Also, the nausea can set in a couple of days after treatment, doesn't always happen immediately.

Wishing a Tinsel a long and happy remission.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep us up to date on Tinsel's journey. There are a lot of people on this board that have experience with chemo.

Tinsel pulls a heart string for me. My very first pet as a child was a cat named Tinsel, he was an early Christmas present when I was 10. Never heard of anybody having that name again.

Hugs going to you and Tinsel!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry for the diagnosis. Keeping you and Tinsel in our thoughts and prayers.

I have a 12 yo rescue that has been doing chemo since August and she is tolerating it well. They seem to tolerate chemo better then humans. I hope Tinsel continues to feel good.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Sending prayers and lots of positive wishes for a long remission. So glad to hear she is tolerating the chemo.


----------



## Terrie (Jan 21, 2011)

*Week 3 - Tinsel is not tolerating chemo as well*

Tinsel had chem on Tuesday and when I picked her up she was more anxious than usual. She continued to be a little more tired than usual. At about 4 a.m. Thursday I heard her wandering around and got up to find that she had vomited several times. She was not looking too good.

I stopped at the vets on my way home from work and got her the medicine to help with the sickness. So far tonight she has drank about 1/2 bowl of water and ate 1/4 of a chicken breast. I also made her some rice, but she wants nothing to do with it. I sat on the living floor with her for about an hour and everything has stayed in. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it continues to. 

Hopefully tomorrow I'll be typing some good news.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We will keep you and Tinsel in our prayers. Hoping you all have a restful night.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Tinsel's daignosis. I hope she is doing better tomorrow...looking forward to a good update!


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry about Tinsel's diagnosis. I went through chemo with one of my goldens last year but he wasn't able to win the fight. His lymphoma was in kidney's, liver and spleen. Sounds like Tinsel has hers in the nodes in her neck which, from all I was told by my vet, is the best place for it to occur. Dogs who have that type are the most likely to go into a remission. Cerenia is the best drug out there to prevent nausea while on chemo. I pretreated and post-treated Rex during all his treatments and it really helped. Ask your vet about the cerenia. Not cheap, but well worth it in giving comfort to your buddy. Good luck.

First picture is Rex being comforted by his golden sissy Priss. She always knew something was up. Bottom was taken in better times at the beach in his favorite condition, WET!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Tinsel is in my prayers. Hope she has many good days ahead. 
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tinsel's diagnosis. I'll be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. A couple of members on this board have done the chemotherapy for their dog's lymphoma and hopefully they can chime in about their experiences with chemo. I took my 12+ year old boy through chemo for hemangiosarcoma about this time last year, but the drug protocol is different between the two cancers so I'm not much help. It's definitely a scary and frightening time and this forum is a wonderful place to come for support and help. HUGS.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best wishes for Tinsel. Dogs usually do well with lympho chemo!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about Tinsel's struggle with chemo. Her name is SO pretty, and she is lucky she has you. Spoil her.


----------

